# CW40 or CW45....still wondering..



## oldfart1956 (May 6, 2008)

Well fellers I've been doin' a lot of reading hereabouts but this might be my first post. Not sure..getting too old to remember. Anyways...had the CW40 now since Apr. 2008 and I've ran a bunch'a rounds thru it. Yup..had some headaches for the first 200rds. Mainly hardball Speer, CCI and Wolf ammo. Bought a coupl'a boxes of Remington H.P.'s from Walmart a while back and it seems to shoot everything since the breakin period. Problem is now that I've found out how little recoil there is in the .40 s.w. round...I'm kind'a wishing I'd have bought the CW45. See I figgered the .40 would really jump in my aging hands. T'warn't so. I have a Beretta 21A in 22cal. that kicks worse than this! So now I keep going back to the gunshop and wiping my snotty old nose back and forth across the glass and wonderin'....should I or shouldn't I?? Hmmm..? Love that .45 cal.!! The .40 seems to do the job though. Well, got a little free time so more rambeling thoughts coming. Audie..the longwinded Oldfart..


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

To me, the .45 is easier to shoot than the .40 cal. I have a CW9, also and like it a lot. You need to go back and get the .45.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

OF, can never have enough guns!!!!!! Go buy the .45 also.....:buttkick:


----------



## oldfart1956 (May 6, 2008)

ARRRGH! You fellers ain't helpin' me any!  I should'a...wish I would'a....bought the CW.45! I just figgered it'd kick the blazes out of me and I couldn't shoot it. Then I bought/shot the CW.40 and said..."Holy ++++! Almost no recoil!" Less than any 9mm. I've ever shot! 1 ragged hole groups at 17yds.! Arrrghhhh! Less recoil than that little "pocket-rocket" Berretta in .22cal.!! Crap! Crap! Crap! I need 1 more gun like I need another nostril. I built a room unto my home just to house all these guns and ammo. The Gun Show is returning to Greencastle, Pa. on April 18th/19th.....puff!puff!puff! Ed and Vicki from Ed's Sport Shop will be there! PUFF! PUFF! PUFF! Ed knows me by first name! He's still got that CW.45 in his glass case....I know it's there! I could trade in the CW.40 and.....a s++t load of ammo fer a trade in....condense all my pistol ammo to .45ACP!!!! He's gittin' tired of me fondeling his wares and running my snotty nose over his glass! BUT...I'd have to sell/trade the CW.40! I don't sell guns....I buy them! And the CW.40 is broke in and would shoot anything I toss down her maw! PUFF!.....PUFFF!...PUFFF! I like the CW.40......could keep it fer a backup gun for the CW.45!....eh!! Make the gun room a little bigger..take up reloading perhaps?? Audie...the Oldfart...


----------



## viclava (Mar 30, 2009)

*45*

oldfart,

I have had both and carried both on and off duty and highly recommend the 45 caliber over the 40. I agree with greenjeans in that the recoil is sharper with the 40. I carry the CW45 off duty and love it. Just my .02 worth.

Scott


----------



## larry1911 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the CW45 and two other different 40 cals and find myself carrying the 45 or my glock 9mm Really thinking about giving up on the 40 no need for a in between cartridge in my opinion


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, get the 45. You know you want it. Just do it. You wont be satisfied until you get it. Go on just do it.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Think about that brand new, in the hand feeling! And of course then you'd have to break it in! Do it. DO IT!!!!!! 



everyone here should find it their duty to join in the peer pressure...
its like spending someone else's money with them.:mrgreen:


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Get the 45.All the way.When they say "I got a nine", "well I got a forty"unless they got a Desert Eagle 50 in that holster you win...HeHe


----------



## larry1911 (Jan 20, 2008)

A 9mm may expand but a 45 never shrinks.


----------

